# Add this to your Bachmann EZ Controller



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The MRC Decoder Doctor.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MRC-Decoder-Doctor-Programmer-and-Analyzer-p/mrc-1520.htm

The Bachmann EZ DCC controller is economical and easy
to use. But it has a serious limit; it cannot fine tune
CVs in decoders.

The MRC Decoder Dr does that and only that. You
connect it to a program track, and it can smooth out
jump starting locos, add what seems to be a form
of cruise control and in general give your locos
more realistic actions.

I have two Bachmann GP30s. An older model uses
the cast split no wires frame with a Digitrax decoder.
The newer model has the standard Bachmann frame
with a Digitrax decoder. Both of them would jump
from one speed step to another. The newer one was
far too fast to consist with the other. 

After tweaking the CVs they are speed matched for
consisting and also smoothly accelerate from crawl to
full speed. As a 2 loco consist they pulled 35 cars up
a 1 3/4% grade.

The Decoder Dr. reads the values of each CV and
can reset them. It, however, cannot run a loco.
It would be advisable to use a double pole double
throw switch between the Decoder Dr. and the
program track with your EZ controller on the
other side of the switch. That way you can easily
test the loco you have tweaked.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds like you've bought one. Looks like a valuable add on to a basic controller that doesn't have the CV reading ability. Tinkering with the CVs adds up immensely to the enjoyment out of the hobby.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

One small caveat.

Go to Model train stuff and $150 gets you an NCE power cab that programs cv's and has 2 amp capacity or for $160 get a Digitrax Zephyr also with program ability and 3 amps.

Why spend $100 for a tool that does nothing but program when you could sell your 1amp Bachmann unit for $50-$100 and get an above unit?

This is 2016, solid state electronics are a 50+ year old concept. I'd buy the decoder doctor for maybe $20.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are very right Matt

This MRC device (which can be found for around 50 or 60 $)
is for those of us who have had a Bachmann EZ
DCC controller but later wanted to set CVs which
the EZ cannot do.

If starting anew, I would definitely go with 
an NCE or Digitrax DCC system.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

/6 matt said:


> One small caveat.
> 
> Go to Model train stuff and $150 gets you an NCE power cab that programs cv's and has 2 amp capacity or for $160 get a Digitrax Zephyr also with program ability and 3 amps.
> 
> ...


The other caveat is that not everyone wants the complexity of the full featured DCC systems. Price isn't the only consideration.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

DonR said:


> You are very right Matt
> 
> This MRC device (which can be found for around 50 or 60 $)
> is for those of us who have had a Bachmann EZ
> ...


Ok $50-60 is a bit easier to swallow. I still feel like even if you have an existing bachmann unit you could sell it to fund the purchase of a better system still having only spent what a decoder Dr. costs.



CTValleyRR said:


> The other caveat is that not everyone wants the complexity of the full featured DCC systems. Price isn't the only consideration.


Ok well here is my disclaimer, I haven't had any hands on with a DCC system yet. I know I need to get with the program, it's 2016 right?:laugh: But wouldn't it be more complex to have two units to do the work that just one starter system can?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What the ad doesn't say...does it have the power to program sound decoders without a booster?Being an easily portable programming unit for a little more than a booster...something to think about.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

/6 matt said:


> Ok $50-60 is a bit easier to swallow. I still feel like even if you have an existing bachmann unit you could sell it to fund the purchase of a better system still having only spent what a decoder Dr. costs.
> 
> Ok well here is my disclaimer, I haven't had any hands on with a DCC system yet. I know I need to get with the program, it's 2016 right?:laugh: But wouldn't it be more complex to have two units to do the work that just one starter system can?


This product is designed for people who want to tinker with decoders at the workbench, without being near their DCC command station, and hence programming track, but don't have (or want) a PC interface, or for those who have very simple systems like the Prodigy Explorer or EZ Command, which offer little more than throttle control, but still want to tinker with CV's.

I believe you can program any CV with it, whether related to sound, motor, or function output, but I could be wrong.


----------

